# MCM Outfitters Plowing Season 2009-2010



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Having one of these seems to be the PS thing to do. So I'll post all the pictures from this season here.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

If you own one of these, you've done two or more of these...


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

The view from the bottom....










The View From the Top.....


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep...the other guy pulled up, got out, walked to the gate, walked back to his truck, and left. This one was uphill, to the left, hard right at the top through a 3' drift/cornice, then a third gear, all six tires churnin push to the gate.




























Thank You Grizzly Grips....


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

good truck and plow combo bet it pushes snow like a beast plus black and red look so good


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

After clearing the parking and access area ontop of the hill, it was time to go back down and widen the road/clean up the drifts.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> good truck and plow combo bet it pushes snow like a beast plus black and red look so good


Thanks, it sure does push a lot of snow. I would say, that there's actually too much torq with the diesel and the upgrades. I find myself spinning the tires a lot when transitioning from reverse to first gear. I'd have to ride the clutch to keep em from loosing grip.

I like the black and red too. I think I'll stick with the theme with all the future trucks as well.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

On a wild tower chase.....oh there it is!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Boldly going where no truck has gone before....


















This one is WAAAAAYYY back there. The road weaves along the edge of the treeline finally reaching the tower after 1.5 miles.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

How's that for a clean scrape? I am very impressed with the Boss V-XT. It rooster tails that snow way off the moldboard and out into the shoulder. No cutting banks back as long as you keep it over 20mph.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Da...dada...daaaaa....

Finally figured out how to insert video.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, those are some pretty sweet tires you have on your Dodge.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. How many of those roads do you do? What size is that blade?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea, I definitely like the tires. They are Chinese so I was Skeptical. But they're made by National tire and National makes pro-comp.

We've got a total of 17 towers plus the 13 jobs he's got in town. I did 11.5 of them during the pictured storm. One of the sites he was at had 3' of snow. Deepest it got for me was 2'.

The plow is a 9'2" V-XT. 2008 model


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pictures, your truck sounds sweet


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics....you do nice work. The set-up you have is awsome. Do you work for roy?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Nice pics....you do nice work. The set-up you have is awsome. Do you work for roy?


Thanks. It's my first year, so it's good to know I'm doing a couple things right. I wasn't sure how the truck would be for a plow rig. All in all I'm very happy with it. It looks especially mean when it's covered in salt brine and dirt. I like feeling confident that there's really not much that could get it stuck.

Roy did have to come pull me out in his new Gasser 2500 when I just slipped off the edge. I got the V hung up on the stack. Pretty embarassing.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

AiRhed;949602 said:


> Yea, I definitely like the tires. They are Chinese so I was Skeptical. But they're made by National tire and National makes pro-comp.
> 
> We've got a total of 17 towers plus the 13 jobs he's got in town. I did 11.5 of them during the pictured storm. One of the sites he was at had 3' of snow. Deepest it got for me was 2'.
> 
> The plow is a 9'2" V-XT. 2008 model


It looked like a 8'2" to me thats why i asked. Nice set up, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

v-xt does live up to its name it those throw snow way further


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Im no fan of Dodge but that thing looks awsome. And did I read correctly its a manual??? heck ya Its not plowing till youve done it in a manual


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I'm not a fan of Dodge either. I'm not a fan of any domestic light truck manufacturer. I've had em all and I've had problems with em all. So I retain no shred of brand loyalty. I do have a sense of familiarity and comfort with dodges though. I'm a fan of Cummins engines, NV4500's and Dana front Axle. It's got all three!

You bet it's a manual, I hope all my plow trucks can be. The manual is faster than an automatic when it comes to shifting, by the time I top out on the stack, I'm already in reverse and releasing the clutch. Not waiting for the auto to shift.

Reverse is another story, I'd give a U-joint for two reverse speeds....


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

My truck has a manual in it. I plan on never plowing with an auto again. I have before and hated every second of it.


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

Those look like Verizon sites. Do you plow for them or does a tower company own the sites. We do the same thing but up here 90% of the sites have to be plowed by tractor a truck would be useless. 

By the way nice job on those roads!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

You are correct sir. Good eyes, once you've done enough of em though, you start seing them everywhere. They are sub'd to me but come directly to the guy I sub for from Verizon. Vermont eh? I spent two years in Brattleboro VT, I didn't see a lot of Cell towers when I was there? Thought they kept em all on the NH side because of the "eyesore" they create. Kind of like Wallmarts....

I spent 70% of my time out there hiking and rock climbing. If I were to put a tower up there it would be on the top of a mountain. So I can understand how my truck would become useless rather quickly for clearing those types of jobs. 

Thanks for the compliment. Good luck with yours!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Went out tonight to clean up the towers after some serious wind blown issues. Two sites were absolutely undooable with a 1ton truck.

This is the second trip in after using V to open it up. It was 6-8" with no new snow since the last time I plowed.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Shoot, I was still standin on 6 or more inches of snow in that last part of the video. And it hasn't really snowed here in a month, thats 90% windblown. I had the plow bumped way up and it still would stop my truck like curb. We'll see how the skid does....


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice pics and video. Funny, I was plowing towers only back in the 2000/2001 season, and I had a 7'6" BOSS straight on a '01 Ram 2500 QC/SB Cummins truck..."rawr". That is the only time I'm dreamed of a V-plow. I spent so much time pushing left...then backing....then pushing right....repeat...ugh. They would certainly rule for cell work--especially the "hunting" jobs, LOL. They were money makers when you knew where they were--finding them was the hard part, because you had to get *to* them to see the tower ID#...and by that point you had plowed much of it to _get there_...only to find it was not one of your towers. 

Also, I will agree with the manual trans, too--my first truck of my own that I plowed with was a '98 K2500 x-cab/SB, 454/5-spd (same 7'6" BOSS--first plow). It also taught me that the old "ghetto" rocker box is the best. I'll take one any day over a joystick or handheld. You just can't break em--and you can drop/turn simultaneously--huge advantage when you are saddled with a baby blade and have to make a zillion passes. (that blade is still in active use today--sold it to a neighbor..)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Nice pics and video. Funny, I was plowing towers only back in the 2000/2001 season, and I had a 7'6" BOSS straight on a '01 Ram 2500 QC/SB Cummins truck..."rawr". That is the only time I'm dreamed of a V-plow. I spent so much time pushing left...then backing....then pushing right....repeat...ugh. They would certainly rule for cell work--especially the "hunting" jobs, LOL. They were money makers when you knew where they were--finding them was the hard part, because you had to get *to* them to see the tower ID#...and by that point you had plowed much of it to get there...only to find it was not one of your towers.


Haha, isn't that the truth about tower "hunting" Turns out, after close examination of Mapquest, I've plowed the wrong tower now TWICE. That means that the tower I'm suppose to plow has more snow in it than I care to imagine. I'll be heading out to take care of that a little later today.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

When Peter Griffin comes up and mentions his little dingaling. He's talking about a riding lawnmower with a blower.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

AiRhed;979742 said:


> Haha, isn't that the truth about tower "hunting" Turns out, after close examination of Mapquest, I've plowed the wrong tower now TWICE. That means that the tower I'm suppose to plow has more snow in it than I care to imagine. I'll be heading out to take care of that a little later today.


LOL, mind you this was "BM", or "before Mapquest". I had to plow all the way in before finding out I was at the wrong place. I do love working for free, though, so it was OK.

:laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

AiRhed;979849 said:


> When Peter Griffin comes up and mentions his little dingaling. He's talking about a riding lawnmower with a blower.


Easy now! I've done some of the worst snowfalls with my trusty 16hp Murray tractor and 42" blower--no joke. The F550 I had last year got stuck twice in a rural driveway, so I said "F-this" and went and got my _personal_ standby (the tractor) and trailered it to the guy's house. Two hours later I was done--1/2 mile of narrow gravel with 30" drifts everywhere. That little cheapie went through it like butter. I then backed down the driveway with my 2WD truck to pull this guy out, as he had forgotton to engage 4WD and buried himself to his axle (big...BIG holes in the driveway we found).

The only thing I forgot to do was take pictures, be cause to this day few believe that story.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Easy now! I've done some of the worst snowfalls with my trusty 16hp Murray tractor and 42" blower--no joke. The F550 I had last year got stuck twice in a rural driveway, so I said "F-this" and went and got my personal standby (the tractor) and trailered it to the guy's house. Two hours later I was done--1/2 mile of narrow gravel with 30" drifts everywhere. That little cheapie went through it like butter..


I'm not knockin the tractor. I just didn't want people to take it the wrong way when he mentioned his little dingaling. :laughing:

Last nights story-

We got together last night and broke out the John Deere Skidsteer for three of the sites that had the worst windblown. UNBELIEVABLE that the snow was stacking 3-4' high and we haven't had an inch of snow in a month! Funny thing happened though, we got one all opened up and all of a sudden noticed a big NEXTEL sign on our "VERIZON" tower. Thinkin we just put all that effort in for free gets your blood goin. After some head scratching we noticed other carrier signs as well, must be a promiscuous Tower. Turned out to be the right one after all.

Everything was going well until the right side cab glass flew off the John Deere at 60mph. The Boss had to plow the next site for 45min completely exposed in -2 degree weather. To make matters worse, the skid steer.....well....skidded off the accessroad and down into the field. No biggy, I'll just yank it out with the one ton right? Well, since there was not enough room for me to turn around and I wasn't going to chance getting stuck myself. I backed all the way out backed all the way back in, chained up and pulled him out.

Ended the night on a good note though, he was able to find the cab glass. These towers are turning out to be more work than we thought.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

And once you find them all....you lose the account.

Not that I know, or anything.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's a video of the Boss man taking point on the hardpacked windblown world that is Central MN Tower Plowing. Hard to get a feel and a respect for how steep and how hard that snow is. A good indicator of the steepness is the loader struggling for traction.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, you can't even tell that I was going uphill in that video. I'm just glad we got through that night without needing more equipment.


----------

